# weird af after stopping clomid



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

This was my 1st month with no clomid,when I was on clomid it shortened my cycles and also made them lighter.I had my 2nd IUI earlier this month but got af last week which was day 31 which is a normal cycle length for me off the clomid.I am just a bit concerned as its a bit of a strange af its been on/off from the start and I was 99% sure it had stopped sunday but it keeps coming back    is this normal after coming off the clomid Tmi to follow-at the mo its not enough for a tampon but I have to wear a pantyliner,its more when I wipe eeewwww sorry,can anyone helpor is this ok??

Kelly x


----------



## valerieg (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Kelly. I really debated if I should answer your question or not but here goes anyway ...

Firstly, it makes logical sense to me that clomid and even coming off of clomid, would mess with your af since it seems to mess with every other part of the cycle  

Second (and here's the part I didn't want to talk about), you could be pregnant    This is going to perhaps sound disturbing, sorry, with my first two pg I had odd 'periods' with spotting that didn't seem to go away until about two weeks and ended with early misscarriage. I also had bleeding this time as well but it was only red for first day or two then turned brown, so I knew it was different. 

I don't know if this helps but I certainly hope everything is fine and normal wether it's aunt flow or not. Take care hon and good luck on your journey!    

Love Valerie 
P.S. I'm sorry if my profile pic is upsetting, another reason why I wasen't sure if I should post here.    I'm still thinking of you wonderful ladies and I hope your dreams come true soon!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Kels hun

I'm sorry I can't really help you but am keeping everything crossed that this is something positive...it would be fantastic if you were pg...have you actually done an hpt recently 

Thinking of you 
Take care 
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh Kelly, I hope you get some answers soon honey. have you done a hpt? xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

PS. make sure you get a firm answer before your HSG on monday hun


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes Kelly, definitely do HPT soon, need to check it before Monday. Don't forget I had a very short cycle after coming off Clomid, only 18 days. I'm sure it does strange things, like coming off the pill does. 

Let us know what happens honey
xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Sorry I didnt reply sooner ,been out all yesterday!!!! Well the funny bleeding finally stopped properly yesterday,I didnt even think of doing another hpt until I read what you lot had put,so I just have and its a BFN !!! I suppose I can out it down to my body reacting to changes with no clomid   bloody tablets,atleast I can have my HSG on Monday and know im deffo not pg!!!!

Thanks so much for the advice

Kelly x


----------



## blanche (May 21, 2005)

Hi ladies, 
Blanche here again, came on 2 days early this time didn't even get a chance to get excited ,
After the discussion hubby and i had a couple of weeks ago(my post was giving up).
We've decided to have a clomid free month to take some of the pressure off us both.
I have to be honest i am OK with this, so don't be worried about me(BUDDIES) ,
I'm just hoping AF isn't messed up not taking clomid as this was my 6th cycle so my body is quite
used to it now.
Is there a possibility it will be still in my system?
Would anyone have proof of this?  Or became pregnant etc?
,


Focusing on things i am looking forward to now - if i can!  Going to see Backstreet Boys this 
month can't wait i think their great, well enough about that i'm waffaling now. ,

Goodluck to all of you on 2ww,    ,
                  
                      Chow for now Blanche....(LISA)


----------

